# Male Puppy in South River, NJ



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

There may be a forum member interested in adopting this puppy.

I just received an email from AdoptaPet.com with info about about a male puppy available in South River, NJ.

Carlo is available from Hope Animal Rescue

http://hopeanimalrescuenj.com/

[email protected]

908-499-3070


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

He's so sweet, I will pass along.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

I live right by there..I did not see him on there


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

He may have been adopted since I posted about him. Keep looking, you'll find your furbaby.


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Starr, By the way your dog is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks, they both are cuties. Let me see if I can upload their photos. I tried to change my signature photo so I could include both dogs, and I couldn't do it and then lost my photo of Buffy [white with gold highlights].

Buster is my Avatar photo [black and white boy] If not, it will have to wait for a Techie to answer my post under Tech Support.

Nope, I can't upload any photos. Oh, well, it's going to have to wait :frusty:


----------

